# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Bizzare Sex Dream

## Green_Violin

I had a dream this morning as I was waking up. Like most my "waking up" dreams, it was short and vivid, but didn&#39;t make much sense.

I had a dream that I was in a scary pet shop, and I went to ask the owner for a way out. The owner happens to be a bunny. Dream shifts and the bunny is having sex with me? I was terrified that this bunny would bite me because he had really long teeth, and am concerned with why he wanted to mate with me?&#33;

I asked him to stop, please stop, I&#39;m not into that kind of thing, who ARE you? and the bunny drew up and got really tall and was wrapped in a Monk&#39;s brown cloak/hooded cloak. "I am Sinstrom." Then the dream ended.

I don&#39;t know what the word "Sinstrom" means, but actually now that I&#39;ve written the dream out, I remember the word being mentioned in the children&#39;s book "The Divide" but don&#39;t know what it is still? My younger cousin loves that book, maybe I should ask him...? Kinda, akward tho.   ::?:  


Why did I dream about having sex with a bunny? Is it symbolic to have these outrageious, sexual dreams? It just seems so out-there to me.   ::|:  

Don&#39;t really need the answer right away...more of just being curious rather than in need. Weird.

----------


## Primus7

> I had a dream this morning as I was waking up. Like most my "waking up" dreams, it was short and vivid, but didn&#39;t make much sense.
> 
> I had a dream that I was in a scary pet shop, and I went to ask the owner for a way out. The owner happens to be a bunny. Dream shifts and the bunny is having sex with me? I was terrified that this bunny would bite me because he had really long teeth, and am concerned with why he wanted to mate with me?&#33;
> 
> I asked him to stop, please stop, I&#39;m not into that kind of thing, who ARE you? and the bunny drew up and got really tall and was wrapped in a Monk&#39;s brown cloak/hooded cloak. "I am Sinstrom." Then the dream ended.
> 
> I don&#39;t know what the word "Sinstrom" means, but actually now that I&#39;ve written the dream out, I remember the word being mentioned in the children&#39;s book "The Divide" but don&#39;t know what it is still? My younger cousin loves that book, maybe I should ask him...? Kinda, akward tho.   
> Why did I dream about having sex with a bunny? Is it symbolic to have these outrageious, sexual dreams? It just seems so out-there to me.   
> 
> ...




Everytime i hear about a sex dream, it is always from a female... gah who said guys are more horny&#33;&#33;?

that dream is very strange, someone will be able to help&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Hello&#33;  Ummm... as much as I&#39;d really like to try and interpret this dream, I&#39;m not entirely convinced it&#39;s interpretable.

In my experience, "Waking up" dreams tend to be more cluttered, chaotic and surreal then normal dreams.  Perhaps at the time when you were waking, your sexual instincts just sort of let loose, and grabbed the nearest DC to express themselves with.  Being, the pet shop bunny guy.  Perhaps the Sintrom reference, to a children&#39;s book, was just an automatic association your mind made, given the similar "childhood" connotations of pet shops and bunnies.

It seems to me, that the sex factor is the odd thing out in this dream.  The other bits sort of connect together... bunnies, pet shops, childhood books...  If I were you, I wouldn&#39;t worry too much about it.  I think your libido just lashed out and grabbed the nearest dream character, is all.

Maybe somebody else DOES have an interpretation, though...?

----------


## Green_Violin

> Hello&#33;  Ummm... as much as I&#39;d really like to try and interpret this dream, I&#39;m not entirely convinced it&#39;s interpretable.
> 
> In my experience, "Waking up" dreams tend to be more cluttered, chaotic and surreal then normal dreams.  Perhaps at the time when you were waking, your sexual instincts just sort of let loose, and grabbed the nearest DC to express themselves with.  Being, the pet shop bunny guy.  Perhaps the Sintrom reference, to a children&#39;s book, was just an automatic association your mind made, given the similar "childhood" connotations of pet shops and bunnies.
> 
> It seems to me, that the sex factor is the odd thing out in this dream.  The other bits sort of connect together... bunnies, pet shops, childhood books...  If I were you, I wouldn&#39;t worry too much about it.  I think your libido just lashed out and grabbed the nearest dream character, is all.
> 
> Maybe somebody else DOES have an interpretation, though...?
> [/b]




Makes sense to me&#33; I&#39;m glad you don&#39;t think it actually means anything...I was beginning to worry   ::shock::  It would be interesting tho to hear an interpretation I think, because it&#39;s just...so...wierd..O_o;, though I am beleiving you are right after all, and that these waking up dreams don&#39;t mean much. Had another one this morning about breaking mirrors off all the neighbour&#39;s cars, and then turning invisible when they saw me. LOL&#33;

I also wanted to tell you...lmao, your avatar scares me each time I see it. I always forget it moves, and then he starts talking to me. Usually dark things don&#39;t bother me (unless it&#39;s a spider) so I commend you on the very frightening avie&#33;   :Eek:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> I also wanted to tell you...lmao, your avatar scares me each time I see it. I always forget it moves, and then he starts talking to me. Usually dark things don&#39;t bother me (unless it&#39;s a spider) so I commend you on the very frightening avie&#33;  
> [/b]



Awww... heheheh.  Thanks.  The moving is meant to catch people by surprise... But frightening?  Errrr... I didn&#39;t actually mean for him to be frightening, but I can understand how people my see him as such.  He&#39;s actually a character from Terry Pratchet&#39;s books.  The charaqcter, Death, is actually really nice and funny.  I don&#39;t see him as frightening, but meh...  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

> Everytime i hear about a sex dream, it is always from a female... gah who said guys are more horny&#33;&#33;?
> 
> [/b]




 That&#39;s because Women are the sexual predators. A lot of guys are thinking they are doing the pickup but it&#39;s the WOMEN that choose.

 i mean think about it: a clitorius has a phenomenal amount nore nerve endings to what a guy has. also There is no survival value in having one either than for PLEASURE.

 another thing: when a guy gets mad at his girlfriend, can he strap on his bitch boots, shove up his pushup bra, do up his hair and makeup, and head out to the bar and pull a girl home in under five minutes? Yeah right&#33; It&#39;s GIRLS&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::content::

----------


## Moonbeam

> It seems to me, that the sex factor is the odd thing out in this dream.  
> Maybe somebody else DOES have an interpretation, though...?
> [/b]



Isn&#39;t there a phrase "fucking like bunnies" or something?  Also, have you ever seen rabbits mate?  They will mate with anything small and furry, including other rabbits&#39; heads, rabbits of the same sex, stuffed animals, guinea pigs, etc.  And they do it really fast, like a blur of thrusting.  I don&#39;t think they know what sex they are because females will jump on things too; they just hope for the right combination, I guess.

Probably more than you wanted to know about rabbits, but they are sex symbols and also a fertility symbol.  Think of the playboy logo.  So maybe that has something to do with it.

EDIT:  I guess that is not much of an interpretation.  (Bunnies mean sex, so you had sex with one?)  I don&#39;t think my first attempt at this is very good.  Never mind.

----------


## Green_Violin

> Isn&#39;t there a phrase "fucking like bunnies" or something?  Also, have you ever seen rabbits mate?  They will mate with anything small and furry, including other rabbits&#39; heads, rabbits of the same sex, stuffed animals, guinea pigs, etc.  And they do it really fast, like a blur of thrusting.  I don&#39;t think they know what sex they are because females will jump on things too; they just hope for the right combination, I guess.
> 
> Probably more than you wanted to know about rabbits, but they are sex symbols and also a fertility symbol.  Think of the playboy logo.  So maybe that has something to do with it.
> 
> EDIT:  I guess that is not much of an interpretation.  (Bunnies mean sex, so you had sex with one?)  I don&#39;t think my first attempt at this is very good.  Never mind.
> [/b]




O_O all I know is I want a lop-eared rabbit when I move out..but not for that reason&#33; LOL ACK&#33; I&#39;m....kinda scared now. LOL&#33; *hides her stuffed plushies and pet bird* O_O

----------


## Moonbeam

> O_O all I know is I want a lop-eared rabbit when I move out..but not for that reason&#33; LOL ACK&#33; I&#39;m....kinda scared now. LOL&#33; *hides her stuffed plushies and pet bird* O_O
> [/b]



Well they can be spayed; but I don&#39;t know if that totally changes their behavior.  You should consult an expert.  (You know that is not the least of their drawbacks as pets either....they chew everything and they will sort of use a litter box but not as good as a cat.  I loved my bunny tho I had him for ten years.   He was a tiny but very horny thing.  That&#39;s how I know about the guinea pigs rapes, stuffed animal abuse, etc.)

----------


## hnasc

The dream has several points of significance, at least in the way I work with my own dreams.

If I had that dream, I&#39;d be noticing what stood out in it.....

It was about sex that was not wanted or particularly appreciated.  The fact that you went to the owner to ask for help and the result was that you were, well, it seems to me, violated, is significant.  Does it correlate in any way, to any area of your current life where you might feel you&#39;ve been suddenly and agressively put upon in some way?  The rabbit had long teeth, which makes me think of someone in close relationship to you who may feel threatening in some way.

Also significant is the shapeshifting of the rabbit into Sinstrom when you insisted on knowing "who are you?". He went from aggressive, violating bunny to monk, suggesting there is a higher message to this dream than what is on the surface of it.

As you tie it in with "The Divide" I&#39;d be reading that book for some clues.  Who was Sinstrom in the book.  I don&#39;t think it&#39;s just a random tie-in but part of the overall message of the dream.

----------


## Green_Violin

> The dream has several points of significance, at least in the way I work with my own dreams.
> 
> If I had that dream, I&#39;d be noticing what stood out in it.....
> 
> It was about sex that was not wanted or particularly appreciated.  The fact that you went to the owner to ask for help and the result was that you were, well, it seems to me, violated, is significant.  Does it correlate in any way, to any area of your current life where you might feel you&#39;ve been suddenly and agressively put upon in some way?  The rabbit had long teeth, which makes me think of someone in close relationship to you who may feel threatening in some way.
> 
> Also significant is the shapeshifting of the rabbit into Sinstrom when you insisted on knowing "who are you?". He went from aggressive, violating bunny to monk, suggesting there is a higher message to this dream than what is on the surface of it.
> 
> As you tie it in with "The Divide" I&#39;d be reading that book for some clues.  Who was Sinstrom in the book.  I don&#39;t think it&#39;s just a random tie-in but part of the overall message of the dream.
> [/b]




I...could be wrong, but I think a "sinstrom" was a what, not a who...I&#39;d have to ask my cousin, but I think it was a kind of dog/hyena that were part of some Mafia that hunted humans. Coz in the story, humans aren&#39;t real, and this dude has these pet sinstroms who he seicks on people he doesn&#39;t like. I haven&#39;t read the story, keep in mind; this comes from memories of a while ago from my 12 year old cousin&#39;s explination.  :tongue2:  

and Maybe, I dunno, but maybe the dream refers to my new relationship? I am dating a very nice, kind, and grounded young man (he&#39;s 19, I&#39;m 20, so..) but after a while, it seems that he isn&#39;t as exciting as I once thought. I&#39;m giving him more time to grow on me, because I know we have potential; but for right now it&#39;s kinda hard to connect with him. We&#39;ve seen another for half a month, hence why I&#39;m giving it time, but I do feel torn--what if I don&#39;t feel for him like I did when I first saw him? I&#39;m what mom calls a late bloomer, so I really don&#39;t know how to approach the time, if it comes, of cutting ties with him. Which I am hoping won&#39;t happen   ::blue::  

Thanks very much for the interpretation tho, I&#39;m pretty bad at this stuff   ::roll::

----------

